# West Somerset Shipping Company



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Can any member offer any information please on the West Somerset Shipping Company. The only information that I have is that it was apparently in existance in the mid-1960's.
Many thanks
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Quick look shows a share certificate on eBay - the seller doesn't know anything about it either. How did you came across the name? I am interested now. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thinking about it either Watchet or Bridgewater are high/low water quays.
I have written to Somerset Archives, may turn up something.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

treeve said:


> Quick look shows a share certificate on eBay - the seller doesn't know anything about it either. How did you came across the name? I am interested now. Best Wishes, Raymond



Hi Raymond
I have a number of old Shipping Company share certificates that I have had framed and these form part of my MN collection. Sometimes you have got to take a chance and so although I knew nothing about the West Somerset Shipping Company mine was the winning bid on EBay. I could also think of no more knowledgable and helpful site to start my search for details than amongst our membership!
Kind regards and best wishes
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Peter

I have checked on the Company Register at Companies House and can't find any record of the company since 1987. I don't know whether the records of dormant companies goes back further than that or if there is some other reason for it's non appearance.

But to find a positive answer you have to eliminate all the negative ones.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

nigelcollett said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I have checked on the Company Register at Companies House and can't find any record of the company since 1987. I don't know whether the records of dormant companies goes back further than that or if there is some other reason for it's non appearance.
> 
> ...


Very many thanks Nigel. As you so rightly say it is so often a process of elimination.
Regards
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Peter, now that you have the share doc, what are the names on the signatures and so on? Also, the ships they used would have to be in a Shipping Register, and should be in those for Somerset. Merchant Shipping Registers Bridgewater for 1786 to 1994, with some individual ship papers are held at Somerset Record Office. All the best, Raymond


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Raymond will get back to you shortly on this.
Regards
Peter4447


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Peter

Another negative for you - Have just checked my L.R. of Shipping - List of shipowners 1967-1968. Nothing there, must have disappeared before 1967.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

The only thing that worries me a little is the possibility that this was a shipping company in the sense of a Blatchpack, ie no ships, just crates.
If I get a positive answer from Somerset Archives, I will be able to take
a trip there one day and check, for I want also to visit Pitminster, land
of origin of my family.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

treeve said:


> The only thing that worries me a little is the possibility that this was a shipping company in the sense of a Blatchpack, ie no ships, just crates.
> If I get a positive answer from Somerset Archives, I will be able to take
> a trip there one day and check, for I want also to visit Pitminster, land
> of origin of my family.
> Best Wishes, Raymond


Hi Raymond
Once the certificate actually arrives hopefully we maybe able to glean some further information. All I have picked up so far is that the share capital was £20,000. I am wondering if this could be a company that was going to be started up by, perhaps, an ex-Master to run a coaster. I certainly take your point about 'shipping' in respect of boxes. Will keep you informed and many thanks to you (and other members) for their interest.
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Peter, Are you sure it is West Somerset Shipping Co.
I have found four Tankers built by New York Shipbuilding Co, for "Somerset Shipping Co".
Philadora, May 23rd 1959.
Philine, Oct 11th 1958.
Philippia. Feb 7th 1959.
Titan, Feb 13th 1960.
Could this be a American co.
All the best.
Barney.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Barney
Many thanks for that. I hope to have some further details to hand soon but it is definately West Somerset and the share capital was just £20,000, so it would seem unlikely it was an American company.
I am, however, extremely grateful for your assistance.
Regards
Peter


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Nothing in Lloyds 1953/54. re WSSCo;


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Reply from Graeme Edwards of Somerset Archives ....
"I have searched our catalogues database for any reference to records relating specifically to the 'West Somerset Shipping Company' but without success I am afraid. Trade directories or newspapers may contain listings or advertisements for the company. Unfortunately, we do not hold any trade directories as late as the 1960s. It may be worthwhile contacting the Somerset Studies Library in case they hold any directories for the period in question. The Somerset Studies Library also holds copies of newspapers for the county of Somerset."
They can be contacted via email at 
somstud"AT"somerset"DOT"gov"DOT"uk

"We do hold a shipping register for the port of Bridgwater for the period 1907-1981 (ref. A\CJH/1/1). We also hold a harbourmaster's day book for Watchet Harbour for the period 1944-1969 (ref. D\U\wa/33/2/9). Details of our opening times, appointment system and research service can be found on our website at www.somerset.gov.uk/archives under the links 'Contact Details' and 'Guides to Research and Holdings'."

It is a simple train journey away from Penzance.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Raymond
Many thanks for that. It is proving to be quite a puzzle. I did find a Company Registration Number on the web this afternoon and also going through the London Gazette archives on line, a petition was put in by a Barrister from Brauton for the West Somerset Shipping Co LTD to be disolved in 1968. However it appeared it soldiered on until it was finally deleted from the Companies Register in 1985. Unfortunately, the Gazette does not list what type of business the company was involved with!
I am making a further check with Companies House and, hopefully, will have their answer by the end of the week. It is proving to be quite a mystery and I am beginning to wonder if they owned the Mary Celeste but this is what research is all about and what makes it so fascinating.
Once again many thanks and kind regards
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Twenty odd years is a long time in a business of that share value.
Bated breath and all that ....
Actually Braunton is just twenty miles into Devon. 
So it does rather point to Minehead or Watchet.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

In thanking all the members who have very kindly assisted in my search, I have now heard from Companies House. The Company was established in 1962 or 1963 and was dissolved in 1975. Unfortunately, they have destroyed all their records so the search must continue elsewhere. 
I will keep you posted.
Regards
Peter4447


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Could I suggest an ad in a local paper in Somerset, 
quoting the names you have on the share do***ent, etc....
Or posting a message on a Somerset Family History Forum?
Shame that so much is destroyed so readily.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

In thanking those members who very kindly offered their assistance, I think I have now with the help of a very kind gentleman, been able to solve the mystery.
My understanding is that the West Somerset Shipping Company was formed around 1963 and it leased some of the West Pier in Watchet to undertake shipbreaking. This never happened and the only ship the Company ever handled was the Motor Barge Renwick which delivered a cargo of wheat to the port during a strike in the mid 1960's.
The MD of the Company was regarded by the locals as being somewhat eccentric and had a car that could travel on water and, as such, he would often drive it around the harbour waving at the onlookers.
The lease changed hands around 1967 and the Company would appear to have then been dormant until it was wound up in the early 70's. 
Again my thanks to all.
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

So glad you have found the answer ....
I seem to remember the story of the man in the floating car, there was also someone in London with one that he used to cruise up the Thames.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

This may be detailed in the book by 
W H Norman: Tales of Watchet Harbour 2002


----------

